# Lens Filters -- preference?



## eve (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions for lens filters that don't affect the picture -- want them to protect my lens. What are your favorites?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

B&W MRC UV filters are on all my L Primes. Fantastic IQ.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> B&W MRC UV filters are on all my L Primes. Fantastic IQ.



+1. XS-Pro mount for any lens where vignetting may be an issue (wide angle lenses and the 70-200 II), F-Pro mount otherwise.


----------



## eve (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks -- I saw three B&W 77 mm XSPros... 1) Kaesemann Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter, 2) UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter and 3) Clear MRC-Nano 007

Which would you choose?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2012)

eve said:


> Thanks -- I saw three B&W 77 mm XSPros... 1) Kaesemann Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter, 2) UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter and 3) Clear MRC-Nano 007



If I wanted a CPL, I'd choose the CPL - that's for optical effect (reduce reflection, increase saturation, darken blue skies, not to be left on all the time as it costs you ~1.75 stops of light).

If I wanted protection for the front element, I'd choose either 2 or 3 - for a dSLR there's no difference so get whichever is cheaper.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

eve said:


> Thanks -- I saw three B&W 77 mm XSPros... 1) Kaesemann Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter, 2) UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter and 3) Clear MRC-Nano 007
> 
> Which would you choose?


Option 1 is a polarizer. Its an effect filter to reduce reflection and improve saturation.

Option 2 will cut UV light from your lens, I've noticed about a 100 K degree cooler photos. If you shoot film also, I'd get this one.

Option 3 will simply protect you lens, nothing else. Get this one if you plan to shoot only digital.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 25, 2012)

eve said:


> Thanks -- I saw three B&W 77 mm XSPros... 1) Kaesemann Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter, 2) UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter and 3) Clear MRC-Nano 007
> 
> Which would you choose?



I have the B+W 007M MRC Nano Coated Clear Glass Protection Filter with XS-Pro (is also written as XSPD) Mount.

The _Kaesemann Circular Polarizer_ is a superb polarizer filter, not a general protection filter (but extremely useful and highly recommended).


----------



## eve (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you so much... I'm ordering the clear one for now.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 26, 2012)

XS-Pro for everything...nothing but the best.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 26, 2012)

Call me practical, but I've been using Hoya HMC filters for ages, never a problem. They have a better grade, but the HMC is very very good. 

On the Leica M, I'm using B+W multicoated filters, since they are more available in the small (odd) Leica sizes.

I prefer the Sky 1B in Hoya, and plain ol' UV in B+W (shooting monochrome on the Leica anyway)


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 26, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> Call me practical, but I've been using Hoya HMC filters for ages, never a problem. They have a better grade, but the HMC is very very good.
> 
> On the Leica M, I'm using B+W multicoated filters, since they are more available in the small (odd) Leica sizes.
> 
> I prefer the Sky 1B in Hoya, and plain ol' UV in B+W (shooting monochrome on the Leica anyway)



Hey Practical! jk 
It's whatever a person likes.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 26, 2012)

I use Hoya and didn't notice any issues.


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> eve said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks -- I saw three B&W 77 mm XSPros... 1) Kaesemann Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter, 2) UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter and 3) Clear MRC-Nano 007
> ...



Yep, +1.


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 27, 2012)

Going back a few decades, I've used Hoya HMC for my film cameras. But, I have noticed increased flare with this filter on an EF 70-300 f4-5.6 USM IS.

Last winter, I upgraded to the EF 70-200 f2.8L IS Mark II and the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 IS lenses. I'm now using the Hoya HD Clear Protection Glass Filter (HOHDP77) on both and I HIGHLY recommend this filter. 

Hoya's website includes video demonstrating it's toughness. Fortunately, I have no first-hand experience with this. But, Hoya's claims that this filter is easy to clean are valid. Fingerprints come off very easily with a wipe of lens cleaning cloth. More importantly, I have been unable to reproduce the flare that I found with cheaper filters – and I tried.

Moving from the 58mm 70-300 lens to the 77mm 70-200, I was concerned about flare. So, I did some testing with this filter on the 70-200 aimed at and near the evening sun. I found no discernible difference in image quality and no increased flare.

One other note here. The curvature of the front elements on the 70-200 and the 17-55 is relatively flat, which helps prevent internal flare. In contrast, the EF 35 2.0 has a front element deeply recessed from the filter threads and with a small diameter curvature. Together, these factors increase the chance that light can bounce between the front element and the rear of the filter. A cupcake with a single birthday candle can produce several flared images with any filter. I no longer use filters on the little lenses.


----------

